# Error BC1 onTajima TFHX-IIC1502



## minttobe (Jun 20, 2012)

I am trying to load a design on my Tajima 1502 from a floppy disk, but every time I hit the set button to load the deisgn I get the BC1 error code saying there isn't any designs on the disk. I have tried this with disks I know have designs on them but still recieve the error code. I do not know what is wrong. Has anyone had this proble before? If so can you help?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Probably stupid questions, but are they .dst formats? Is it a file you have used before? Did someone just "rename it" with the .dst extension?


----------



## minttobe (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes it is a dst. We have tryed many disks and the same thing happens to all. Also they read fine on our Brother machine. We bought this machine a couple of years ago at an auction and have no trouble until now. No formal training, as in some ways much like brother 4 head.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

You may have changed your setting on where to get your files from. When you hit the "Data" button it comes up with some options. Before you hit "Set" use your up and down arrow keys and go to the other settings and see if any of those work. I am not in front of my machine today but I just thought about that.


----------



## QuadDaddy (May 11, 2010)

Did you ever resolve this issue? If so, how? I am having the same problem.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Check to see if your disks are 2D instead of HD, double density will read when High won't sometimes. It's a big pain given that double density is 20 year old tech, we swapped to USB a few years back.


----------



## QuadDaddy (May 11, 2010)

Thank you ShirlandDesign! Where did you buy your USB from? I should probably do the same.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Give Rick at Pinpoint in St. Louis a call. Great people, great prices on parts, and they know all the machine techs so when you hit a snag and need a pro to wrench on your machine, they can give you a few numbers. 

p.s. Ken not Rick, sorry Ken


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

@QuadDaddy: Frank, it appears your mailbox is full and you can't receive any messages. 

The conversation about dye sublimation printers would be much better had over the phone. Give me a shout when you have a chance. I'll be available Tomorrow or Monday.

B.Regards,
Daniel Schelin
702-234-3178
208-391-5127


----------

